# Cutting is getting boring!



## CurtisTyrell (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey guys

Been training for 2.5 years

Lost 3 stone so far : weighing at 84kg

wanted to know what would be best for me, cutting or start to bulk. I've been cutting for ages now lost 3 stone also really want to start a bulk to start making gains and strength but don't want to gain the fat i've lost.

Im 17 % bf now, so would it be better for me to get down to like 10 % bf and bulk from that or bulk know and cut later from say 20%+ bf

Peace,


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Keep cutting it'll be better in the long run! Don't give up


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Keep cutting mate


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

As boring as it is, keep cutting mate... I'm in the same boat


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

post a pic


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

i know the feeling xD ive cut from 16 stone 10 to about 12 stone 11 and im trying to maintain it, but too many cheat days mean i keep having to diet alot of days to keep my weight around 13 stone


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Do a more 'aggresive' cut.. I found that whether I did 1800 calories or 2200, I was still bored so just cut more and get it out of the way quicker! Yeah you might lose muscle bla bla bla but I looked good this summer so f*ck it..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

its your shout m8, are u happy with being 17+ bf%


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

just looked at your other thread, u could do with cutting some more tbqh


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

L11 said:


> Do a more 'aggresive' cut.. I found that whether I did 1800 calories or 2200, I was still bored so just cut more and get it out of the way quicker! Yeah you might lose muscle bla bla bla but I looked good this summer so f*ck it..


did you actually go as low as 1800 cals?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> did you actually go as low as 1800 cals?


ive been on 2000cals for months lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> ive been on 2000cals for months lol


man what the f*ck do you eat to stop you from starving? im looking to loose a little after xmass not sure how im gonna cope man i like my food too much!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> man what the f*ck do you eat to stop you from starving? im looking to loose a little after xmass not sure how im gonna cope man i like my food too much!!


Heres a typical day (not ur average cutting diet pmsl)

for breakfast - coffee with sweetener lol

lunch - some form of meat with fat on or meat with few nuts (usually around 800 cals so decent whack of meat)

Snack - shake with fibre and a greens supp

Train

Dinner - big meal with carbs and protein (around 900 cals)

sometimes i have sugar free jelly and a bit of ice cream (80 cals)

or diva popcorn (100 cals)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

sometimes have a packet of pork crunch for my snack if im feeling naughty (20g protein, 6g fat, 0g carbs, plenty of salt though lol)


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Heres a typical day (not ur average cutting diet pmsl)
> 
> for breakfast - coffee with sweetener lol
> 
> ...


how long have you been cutting and how much have you gone down to?

sorry for jacking you thread OP


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> how long have you been cutting and how much have you gone down to?
> 
> sorry for jacking you thread OP


i think 10 weeks and dropped 2 stone and 8cm from my gut. I have gone up to 2800 cals at times and as low as 1850 but mainly between 1900 and 2200. Its hard to get it cock on every day i guess.

Lifts have gone down 10kg on deadlift

10kg on bench and squat has stayed the same.

I look bigger to me but obviously thats an illusion so dont think ive lost much in the way of muscle, if i have im sure it will come back pretty sharpish with muscle memory.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yea 1800 calories for about 6-8 weeks can't remember exactly

Breakfast - 6 scrambled egg whites, 2 turkey burgers (or 4 turkey sausages) (400-500 calories)

Lunch - Tuna and pasta (500 calories) or Tuna and Egg and salad (about 400 calories)

Dinner - 375g chicken and salad (about 500 calories)

Desert -Flapjack/Protein pancake/Protein ice cream (about 400 calories)

It's the dessert that kept me sane. After a week of that I didn't crave much either, think I had two epic carb binges in that 8 weeks.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

keep cuttin bro, your still young plenty of time, do something you enjoy to make cardio better, for example if you like running go for more jogs/sprints if you like football start playing more often, a boxing or thai boxing class can be fun and supportive way of losing alot of weight and getting in fantastic shape


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Heres a typical day (not ur average cutting diet pmsl)
> 
> for breakfast - coffee with sweetener lol
> 
> ...


^^.. im sure you can do better. get your carbs from veggies, and prot from lean meat. you ll be stuffed to the brink with 1800 cals


----------



## natch97 (Oct 28, 2009)

Cut like mad now. Get it out of the way. do about 1000cals under your maintainance and do cardio in the morning before breakfast everyday.

At the moment I'm about 84kgs as well but 19.5% bodyfat. I'm on keto till I get down to 12%, then I'll bulk for a bit till my lean mass is 75kgs. Then cut again for the summer. Hopefully by then I should be back to 84kgs but looking good for summer


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Slindog said:


> ^^.. im sure you can do better. get your carbs from veggies, and prot from lean meat. you ll be stuffed to the brink with 1800 cals


Why would i want or need to do it better? Im getting results and im eating like a human and its enjoyable, why would i want to change it to something i would be uncomfortable doing and more than likely give up? There is more than one way to skin a cat but the BEST diet is the one u can stick at!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cutting isnt going to be really fun is it. Stick with it untill you meet your goals. It amazes me how many ask "should i bulk or cut". Do what you want to do, why ask people to make your decisions.......


----------

